# BIRMINGHAM | The Stone Yard - High Street Deritend | 30-6 fl x 5 | Pro



## woodhousen (Sep 11, 2002)

Im shocked this doesnt appear to have been picked up on here....

https://twitter.com/CourtCollab/status/1173982045216919553?s=20 

Court Collaborations latest proposal being submitted for planning. Nothing on the councils website yet....

_*Court Collaboration
@CourtCollab*

Sep 17
Court Collaboration today submitted plans for the redevelopment of the Bull Ring Trading Estate site in Digbeth, to be known as “The Stone Yard”. The proposed scheme will provide 928 1 & 2 bedroom apartments with amenity space and 10,000 sq ft of retail and leisure. #CourtCollab_


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

It's been posted in another thread.


----------



## Steldemetriou (May 8, 2005)

It's just another tombstone tower from Court/Glancy Nicholls, I'm bored now. Don't @ me.


----------



## woodhousen (Sep 11, 2002)

djay said:


> It's been posted in another thread.


does it not have its own thread?


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Where does the 35 floors come from this looks no more than 31 floors unless the render is only indicative ?


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

woodhousen said:


> does it not have its own thread?


The CGI's were posted on tuesday afternoon/evening. Seems there was a little slack. 



Hasaandoo said:


> https://twitter.com/courtcollab/status/1173982045216919553?s=21
> 
> Court Collaboration today submitted plans for the redevelopment of the Bull Ring Trading Estate site in Digbeth, to be known as “The Stone Yard”. The proposed scheme will provide 928 1 & 2 bedroom apartments with amenity space and 10,000 sq ft of retail and leisure. #CourtCollab


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

woodhousen said:


> does it not have its own thread?


Ralph wanted to wait until the application becomes available on the planning portal.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not really that bothered TBH, nothing has come from the two sites either side, so put's the dampeners on it for me a bit. 

I was convinced we were going to get both off the ground by now, and yet here we are.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought it was better to wait until we had firmer information to start the thread off. I'll leave this thread open though and then start a new thread when the app lands in the planning portal.

All the discussion was taking place a few days ago on the Official Birmingham Development thread.


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

Couldn't you just edit this page to confirm details once the app drops Ralph?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

This is called "The Charter" according to Courts website, claiming to be the largest/tallest tower in Digbeth https://courtcollaboration.com/developments/the-charter Not sure if that includes Beorma Quarter at 113m.

I really like what I see so far, I must say though Glancy Nicholls seem to be quite dominant at the moment, of course nothing wrong with that because the building proposed over the last few months (100 Broad Street, 211 Broad Street, One Eastside etc) are all outstanding.. I was in LDN yesterday and I saw the new 68FL Berkley tower in Canary Wharf, designed by Foster + Partners.. I do think it's time we had a tower off him.

Well let's hope this happens, as Connaught Square is still no where to be seen, Lunar Rise is not rising and Beorma is a myth at the moment.


----------



## paul_kimber (Mar 20, 2007)

ReissOmari said:


> This is called "The Charter" according to Courts website, claiming to be the largest/tallest tower in Digbeth https://courtcollaboration.com/developments/the-charter Not sure if that includes Beorma Quarter at 113m.
> 
> Well if the Charter is planning to be the tallest in Digbeth/Brum then surely it will be bigger then the 51 floors of ONE Eastide?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Or 61 storeys on Broad Street.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

This isn't the tallest tower. The Irish Center tower planned directly opposite it by Court is a stand alone tower but part of this masterplan. That's what they're alluding too.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Birmingham said:


> This isn't the tallest tower. The Irish Center tower planned directly opposite it by Court is a stand alone tower but part of this masterplan. That's what they're alluding too.


It doesn't come across as a masterplan according to that website, it mentions nothing about the Irish Centre site, however on the Court Website there is another page title "Digbeth" but it's a dead link, 350 units in a tower which of course could well be taller than "The Charter/Stone Yard" but as of now I'm under the impression that they mean this project not Irish.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

As far as I'm aware, the 350 unit tower is meant to be on the Irish Centre which is separate to the Stone Yard proposals. It may well be the tallest tower in Digbeth but it certainly won't be the tallest in Birmingham.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

RalphGuy said:


> As far as I'm aware, the 350 unit tower is meant to be on the Irish Centre which is separate to the Stone Yard proposals. It may well be the tallest tower in Digbeth but it certainly won't be the tallest in Birmingham.


This is correct, but I don't recall in them ever mentioning the tallest in Birmingham, just Digbeth.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

That could be the 57FL one that was mentioned to be in pre planning in Digbeth earlier in the year but no doubt the designs and scale have significantly moved on from then.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

SMUK86 said:


> That could be the 57FL one that was mentioned to be in pre planning in Digbeth earlier in the year but no doubt the designs and scale have significantly moved on from then.




Wait a 57fl tower in Digbeth???


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Hasaandoo said:


> Wait a 57fl tower in Digbeth???


+1


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^
= 58


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone, Fidget I think, mentioned the possibility of a 57 storey tower in Digbeth. Not seen anything mentioned in any press releases or on any websites.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

sefton66 said:


> ^^
> = 58


:lol::lol:

+1 means I'm asking the same question as Has ? Im just being a lazy b-----rd.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

RalphGuy said:


> Someone, Fidget I think, mentioned the possibility of a 57 storey tower in Digbeth. Not seen anything mentioned in any press releases or on any websites.




A 57fl in Digbeth would be actually crazy! Literally it would make a the whole of central Birmingham look huge!


----------



## Fidget808 (Mar 16, 2016)

RalphGuy said:


> Someone, Fidget I think, mentioned the possibility of a 57 storey tower in Digbeth. Not seen anything mentioned in any press releases or on any websites.


Wasn't me. The only 50 odd storey I was aware of was the One Eastside plot. Court had told me about this site a while ago but I didn't really know any details.

Digbeth is an interesting one isn't it. I absolutely love it, I always have. I do wonder whether the rents are high enough there at the moment to justify these schemes? Someone needs to break cover and build to find out!


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

> Plans have been put forward for a 30-storey apartment block on vacant land at the Bull Ring Trading Estate site in Digbeth.
> 
> City developer Court Collaboration has submitted plans for the redevelopment of the site, to be known as The Stone Yard.
> 
> ...



https://www.thebusinessdesk.com/wes...0-storey-scheme-on-former-city-trading-estate


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

A 30 story residential building is going to struggle to exceed 100 meters, but you never know. It does look somewhat taller than conought square in the render, but then it’s just a render.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

astropa said:


> A 30 story residential building is going to struggle to exceed 100 meters, but you never know. It does look somewhat taller than conought square in the render, but then it’s just a render.




Isn’t the there meant to be another tower next to it, isn’t that the taller one?


----------



## Bear Would Ian (Jul 5, 2017)

astropa said:


> A 30 story residential building is going to struggle to exceed 100 meters, but you never know. It does look somewhat taller than conought square in the render, but then it’s just a render.


Well the ground floor looks to be double height plus the physical structure seems to extend the equivalent of an extra floor so from the bottom to ceiling height might be just under 100m while to structure height it might be just over! Obviously, just a guess at this stage.


----------



## brumb (Mar 27, 2018)

Hasaandoo said:


> Isn’t the there meant to be another tower next to it, isn’t that the taller one?


Irish Centre.


----------



## Kingsheathen (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the look of this. Obviously I like the height of the tower but I wouldn’t mind if the tower got omitted and we just ended up with a mid-rise development. This isn’t an area that needs height. The most important thing is that something of good quality gets built.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree this isn't an area that needs height but perhaps the increased density that the tower gives the development is what makes the scheme financially viable.


----------



## morestoreysplease (Jun 5, 2004)

Yep Ralph I'd like to think all of our main streets from the Ring Road leading in need good mid-height density with occasional talls (with existing interesting blocks refreshed and refurbed) this would go a long way to giving Brum a good sized city centre with plenty of options for retail / leisure / coutyards for markets etc.


----------



## Typhoon2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd like to see much more density than planned, directly close to Bordesely station to make it much more viable again.


----------



## Route 435 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd rather have Digbeth high street lined with 4-5 storey blocks to complement those that are already there, plus the shape of the road with it's twists and turns would look better IMO. This is different to Broad St.


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

I did see this on Instagram a week or so ago. I don't think I realised what it was. Would like to see the disused railway viaduct brought into use as a 'highline' style park, surrounded by quality development over the years.


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

Typhoon2000 said:


> I'd like to see much more density than planned, directly close to Bordesely station to make it much more viable again.


I did read that Bordesley station was due for the chop. The area the station occupies is needed to connect the Camp Hill and Derby lines into Moor Street. That’s not to say that another station can be built nearby if new housing means that a new station will have plenty of customers


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

astropa said:


> I did read that Bordesley station was due for the chop. The area the station occupies is needed to connect the Camp Hill and Derby lines into Moor Street. That’s not to say that another station can be built nearby if new housing means that a new station will have plenty of customers


I'd like to see a new station, possibly called Digbeth with metro connectivity when it makes it's way down there.

The station will have excellent links if the chords create a new link north and south from Moor Street. You could get to Solihull, Stratford, down the new Camp Hill line and potentially in the future to places like Castle Brom if they rebuild the stations to take advantage of the extra capacity... if Moor Street is rejuvenated too of course


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Stone Yard | High Street Deritend | Mixed-Use | 30fl | Prop.*

What a nice end to the month! App is now in, we're looking at 6-30FL with the height of 95m (could be slightly more as the elevation drawings seem to be slightly off)




> Application Number *2019/07805/PA*
> Application Type Full Planning
> Site Address Bull Ring Trading Estate Green Street Deritend Birmingham B12 0NB
> Proposal *Demolition of all buildings and erection of 7 no. 6-30 storey buildings providing 928 new residential apartments (Use Class C3), 720sqm internal amenity space, 996sqm flexible amenity and retail/leisure floorspace (amenity/A1/A2/A3 A4/A5/D1/D2) and associated car parking, cycle parking, landscaping and access*


https://eplanning.birmingham.gov.uk...lorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/Menus/PL.xml

(on mobile so can't post renders right now)

Digbeth continuing to improve :cheers:


----------

